# Food for Thought for those sitting on the fence



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I sometimes only put some of the articles in that interest me. But this morning there where to many points to split them up. This guy is usually preaching to the choir but sometimes he gets some new converts to the cause. Check it out and let us all know what you think about some of these issues. I know some things that I think would help clear up a lot of issues but I don't know if we will end up with enough people in office that will have what it takes to do the job. Check out the background of the people running for office and if they are doing the right thing for the USA then vote for them! Get rid of all the trash! :beer:

http://www.redstate.com/erick/2010/10/20/morning-briefing-for-october-20-2010/


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

No....he watches FOX News for that :wink:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Really? Look into Murdoch's politics...you may be surprised. :wink:

And feel free to post some examples of non-factual FOX News reporting


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

PW I ask people to read and express opinions on the issues that where in the RedState's daily news letter not to critisize what I read or what I watch on TV. Get back on topic!

I think we all know how you lean so don't start highjacking the threads. But what you have done here is typical of your leaning!

Here is something that you probably wouldn't understand.

You have a item that cost $25.00 and you price it at $100.00 and it sets on the shelf and doesn't sell for several weeks. Do you mark it up to $150.00 to make it seem worth more to the rich so they will buy it or do you mark it down to $35.00 so everyone will buy. Of course if it starts selling you will have to work a litte harder to keep the item stocked and you would have to push the buttons on the cash register more often.

Same thing applys to taxes.

I thought about this for a few minutes and decided I should explain a little further.

If you have a 100 people that are being paid unemployment compensation then you reduce the taxes for employers/employees and the business owners start hireing and put these people to work they "all" start paying taxes. Do you get it now?

Ok, lets try this one more time!

OH NO, I just figured it out I was talking to the sign post at the corner. D**n! Democrat got me again!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm sure this guy that sets around and watches Fox News also! I have read other comments from abroad with the same sentiments! :eyeroll:

Some people have the vocabulary to sum up things in a way you can understand them. This quote came from the Czech Republic . Someone over there has it figured out. We have a lot of work to do.



> "The danger to America is not Barack Obama but a citizenry capable of entrusting a man like him with the Presidency. It will be far easier to limit and undo the follies of an Obama presidency than to restore the necessary common sense and good judgment to a depraved electorate willing to have such a man for their president. The problem is much deeper and far more serious than Mr. Obama, who is a mere symptom of what ails America . Blaming the prince of the fools should not blind anyone to the vast confederacy of fools that made him their prince. The Republic can survive a Barack Obama, who is, after all, merely a fool. It is less likely to survive a multitude of fools such as those who made him their president."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That guy was spot on. I recently had a historical tour of Boston. It was interesting then, but even more so now. I have been watching Peter Marshall's video, Restoring America. We have strayed so far from what Massachusets once was.

Today many make fun of the Puritans. They don't understand that their list of 98 "rights" are nearly word for word in our Bill of Rights. As a matter of fact our Constitution is largely a Puritan document. As a matter of fact a recent French scholar who has been studying the American Constitution says that without doubt it' a Puritan document. About 140 years passed from the time the puritans published their list of rights and ideas about government until the Constitution was ratified. Never the less the Constitution reflects it's Puritan lineage.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

If you have a 100 people that are being paid unemployment compensation then you reduce the taxes for employers/employees and the business owners start hireing and put these people to work they "all" start paying taxes. Do you get it now?

Ok, lets try this one more time!

OH NO, I just figured it out I was talking to the sign post at the corner. D**n! Democrat got me again![/quote]

All right I am still sort of sitting on the fence. My one real hang up of the republicans is there constant pandoring to the rich. I get the whole when you help the rich you creat jobs and help the economy. You don't get jobs from the poor right. I also absolutly believe in capitolism but corporate america isn't like what it was back in say the 40s and 50s, where we had mostly small business owners and mom and pop type stores and there goal was to help themselves, their employees and county to grow and prosper. The system worked really well. Corporate america just does not have the values from the later time periods. Now we have the rebulicans continuously helping big business and in return we have so many corporations instead of helping the average american they outsource jobs and buy everything from china to make a quick buck and the rebulicans continue to do noting about this. Most big corporate owners are no longer concected to the average worker and care mostly about making a quick buck and treat their employees like garbage. Its hard to make it work without honest good values in the business world.

Then you have the liberal on the opposite end ripping everyone off with the unions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

utahunter1 that was an honest opinion, neither liberal or conservative. I come off most of the time as conservative, but truth be told I share your concerns. 
Throughout our economic history there are multiple instances of corporations showing no conscience at all. I would guess that depends largely upon those who sit upon the board of directors. Our problem is we have over reacted for many years, sometimes by government restriction of corporations, but most often by empowering the working people through unions. It's everyone's desire to see people treated fairly, but unions have become so strong that at time when our corporations, many people, and our very nation struggle under a depressed economy they demand more benefits and higher wages. Most of us drool at the wonderful retirement some of these union people have. As a federal worker I started in 1971 with the very best retirement in the nation. By 1980 were were no longer even in the top 500. Now understand that I am not complaining about what I have, but trying to provide a base for all to understand how the unions have been given power to demand far beyond what most of us can only dream of. 
The political pendulum in the United States has swung to far to the left, and for to long. If this nation and it's economy are to survive, and if our children are to have a decent future the pendulum must swing right again, and far enough to remove many of the socialist programs the liberals have implemented. Health care must be the first to be repealed. 
Many don't even want to be bothered with politics. I have seen posts where people complained and that led to a political form on this site to spare those who couldn't take political talk. However, as a citizen of the United States people should take their responsibility more serious. It's that "I don't want to talk about it" that is our most dangerous attitude. We must always remain vigilant of the right and the left. I fear the left would destroy the proverbial " goose that lays the golden egg", while the right does put more than deserved faith in corporations and big business. We need to control the greed that comes from both sides. They both want it all.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here in the South we didn't have unions but low wages. So manfacturers moved from north to south to keep from paying the high union wages. The South loved it! Jobs aplenty not really high paying but much better than ever before. Then the unions starting creeping into the South then it wasn't many years that coporate america start complaining that they couldn't compete with their overseas counterparts. They started badgering the politico's about this until they started opening the flood gates for the manfacturers to move first to places like Mexico "NAFTA". Signed Sep 14, 1993 ... pass NAFTA and we will have jobs for Mexicans in Mexico. Defeat NAFTA and there will be a tremendous flow of Mexicans to the United"

Full article: http://www.historycentral.com/Documents/Clinton/SigningNaFTA.html

We all know how that is working out!

In other words business will go where they can make a profit and the unions have caused most if not all of this to happen. The cost of living follows the money, high pay, high rent. No profit for business no work no American Dream.

I don't know exactly how we can as a Nation get things back in order but it seems like we need to start at the top.

Thinking outloud: If the/some politicians would start by cutting their pay, not taking big pensions and living like the rest of us that would be a start. Fully vested politicians get 100% pay for life, usually after completeing only one term. VOTE their selves term limits and give themselves a severance package or % of their pay for 5 years, then by the end of 5 years most would forget about them and they might be able to get a real job.

I guess what I am trying to get around to is check real close the candidate you are voting for before voting and make sure of him/her.

My 84 year old Mom has told me many times what my Grandad said about politicians. Find a good man, vote him into office and after a year you have another crooked politician.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Prairiewind said:


> I sure hope he doesn't watch Fox for factual information. Fox news has devolved into a talking mouth piece for Rupert Murdoch. It is more paid advertising than it is actual news reporting. Everything is slanted.


As opposed to what? The drivel we get from CNN or MSNBC? Talk about slanted news.

huntin1


----------

